# Q6600 on a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

CPU - Intel Q6600 G0/SLACR
MB - GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R
RAM - Corsair XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 
CPU Cooler - Scythe NINJA Plus CPU Cooler 
PSU - Corsair ATX12V v2.2 520W Power Supply 
GPU - nVidia 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 


My NINJA cooler is actually malfunctioning and I'm getting some pretty bad temps.. 35C idle on stock 2.4GHz. I've reseated the cooler many times, each time using Arctic Silver 5 properly.
I have a fan blowing on the CPU Cooler from the side (right above my RAM, attached to a removable middle case bar) and a back case fan on the opposite side taking the bad air out. I should be getting some good results, but the cooler seems to be malfunctioning.

What would you guys recommend for a CPU Cooler for my setup? I would like to OC this thing to 3.2GHz, but if that's asking too much from my PSU I can go with something lower - as long as my system keeps stable.


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

Zalman

Im using the cnps7000-cu with a similar setup as yours.
Mine is running on 3.1ghz and i get idle temps of 28°c with fan spinning lowest rotation possible. full load im getting 49°C (full speed).
Whenever i got a new pc, first thing to do: put one of those on the cpu...or two...


----------



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

Really? It doesn't look like it can do that temp.. Well, maybe. It is pretty tiny though.

Size doesn't matter for me since my case is big. Even a Tuniq Tower would work.
I'm looking at the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm and the Tuniq Tower. But have no clue. The Zalman CNPS7000-CU does look pretty good too.


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

Aw sorry m8! ...I always get confused with the numbers of these things...
I mean that one: 

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=156

Its the CNPS7700-cu

Here:

Dimensions 136(L) x 136(W) x 67(H) mm
Weight 918g
Base Material Pure Copper
Dissipation Area 3,268㎠
Thermal Resistance 0.19 ~ 0.24 °C/W

Fan is 120mm

This thing is huge and has the weight of a newborn. 
I dont know about arctic freezer...always used zalman. 
Yes, there are even better coolers by zalman, but they cost pretty much.
And this 7700-cu does the job...and its quiet.

The bad thing about those is, they only support powerplugs with 3 pins. But on the gigabyte board you should be able to switch the smart fan settings to "voltage". Then the bios can control the fan. Otherwise use Speed Fan...works pretty well too.


----------



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

I've actually been using SpeedFan ever since I built the system. 

Wow, that looks pretty solid! (I can imagine just how heavy it must be..)


Alright, I'm down to 2 choices:
a. Zalman CNPS7700-cu - for about $50
b. Thermalright Ultima-90 - for about $44


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

...I can only repeat myself...
I dont know, but if you take a look @ both, you can see clearly the difference of quality between those two coolers. But i dont want to persuade you of buying a zalman...cause i dont work there and i get nothing out of it. 
...The Termalright shurely has its qualities too.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what about a zalman 9500?


----------



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> what about a zalman 9500?


http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3068&p=4

CNPS9500 and CNPS7700-cu I'm sure are two great coolers, but the Ultima-90 seems to beat them in performance and price.
Also the Ultima-90 works for my system setup better. 

I ordered one, we'll see how it is. I just hope it's the cooler that was giving me the bad temps..


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I use this and my E6300 (1.8ghz stock) is overclocked to 3.2GHz at 32 degrees idle and 46 load. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i have that and at load its down to 46c load


(thats putting out over 150 watts of heat to)


----------

